# Why so little activity?



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I've only been a member on Puff for a few months now but I have truly learned a LOT about the hobby. I am a big CC fan and was very excited when I finally got access to post in this forum. What I find upsetting (that may be too strong of a word) is that there is very little discussion on here compared to the non-habanos forum. I was trying to think of why that might be??

Are there just fewer brands and styles to choose from, so the topics become repetitive?

Are there not as many cc smokers and therefore not as many participants in the forum?

Has everything already been discussed and I'm late to the party?????

Just curious what your thoughts were. I visit the site many times a day and very rarely are there many new posts in this section.

On a completely different note, I had my first Trinidad Robusto T last night. I've only had them for about a week and this one had a cracked wrapper so I figured I'd give it a shot as a test. Wow!! Even in its condition this was a fantastic smoke. Thick creamy smoke and a very smooth taste. Picked up a little spice at the end too which was nice. I can already tell this will be a spectacular cigar with just a couple more months of rest on it. I don't hear Trinidad talked about much compared to many of the other ccs, but I would recommend it to just about anyone!


----------



## rupuzld (Jan 28, 2010)

My guess would be that 80 percent of the users on here are American and the smokes that they mostly smoke are predominately NC's. Some are fortunate to have CC's and smoke them on a regular basis but they are realistically going to talk more about what is more available to them retail wise. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

While there might not be a ton of recent activity, there are loads of information in the CC threads, read up and learn as much as you can and remember to contribute where you can as well. It's always great to hear something new.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I actually have been going back through the many pages of this forum and have picked up a lot of information. I guess it's just that I look forward to coming on to this site a few times daily and always want to see new discussions on ccs!!

I agree that because most of the members here are American and therefore don't have the access to ccs (or at least do not try to have access). I figured as much but just wanted to see what others thought.

I guess it's just like cc shipments. I am impatient and want everything now!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

5-21 days my friend.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I know! Today is day 6 on one order. Looking forward to getting home!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Although there are many of us here that enjoy Cuban cigars, we are the minority on the forum for a number of reasons. Many people here don't have access to Cubans, and some don't want to have access until it is legal to do so. Others here simply do not wish to post about a subject that others may use to infer that they broke the law. Also, Puff.com, being one of the biggest cigar forums in the world gains (from my experience) alot of Americans who are new to cigars in general. 

That being said, Scott is right- there is alot of great info in the past posts. Also, if you are looking for specific information and either can't find anything about it, or just want new opinions on the topic from some of the frequent the board, start a new thread about it. It may seem like there is no action here, but if want to know peoples opinions on say Cohiba's Siglo live versus their Classic line, start up the conversation and you will see lots of people posting in that thread.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello Tripp,
I love CC and I smoke a good number of CC.
what CC do you want to talk about?:smoke::smoke:


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

As has been said already, some of us have a tougher time to get CC's :sing:


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Saying that though, there are a lot of people on this board who do smoke CC's on a regular basis and I sure would love to chime in on good topics+reviews. I don't follow the CC world as much as I do NC's, but I am sure there are some new smokes on the horizon that people would like to discuss or talking about their aged smokes. I guess all it takes is the right thread and you will see more activity :cowboyic9:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

DoctaJ said:


> Saying that though, there are a lot of people on this board who do smoke CC's on a regular basis and I sure would love to chime in on good topics+reviews. I don't follow the CC world as much as I do NC's, but I am sure there are some new smokes on the horizon that people would like to discuss or talking about their aged smokes. I guess all it takes is the right thread and you will see more activity :cowboyic9:


+1, on the above, I am 100% with Jeff!! :w:chk :w


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Hello Tripp,
> I love CC and I smoke a good number of CC.
> what CC do you want to talk about?:smoke::smoke:


I think the reason I yearn for more information on CCs is that I usually have to buy a box if I'm making a purchase. Most any NC I can grab at my local B&M and try it out before making a big financial commitment. Unfortunately I do not have that luxury with CCs. I have to go on other's opinions if I have not tried them myself.

The two that come to mind are LGC and Vegas Robaina. Both of these I have not tried but have read a lot of about and am thinking about making a purchase. Luckily, I have not had a CC that I really didn't like, so, so far so good!

My most recent "blind" purchase was the San Cristobal de la Habana Oficios. Ordered a box last week that should be here any day. Really excited about them and hope to not be disappointed!

Thanks all for the responses!


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

TrippMc4 said:


> I think the reason I yearn for more information on CCs is that I usually have to buy a box if I'm making a purchase. Most any NC I can grab at my local B&M and try it out before making a big financial commitment. Unfortunately I do not have that luxury with CCs. I have to go on other's opinions if I have not tried them myself.
> Thanks all for the responses!


This. And even if I can get a single or a 3-pack, then I have to wait forever to get more! I want instant gratification!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

If you want for cc content then go elsewhere. There are many other forums dedicated to cc discussion. To be honest, you're only going to learn so much here then it is in your best interest to move on...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It's like talking about the "forbidden fruit" because of the dilemna of US citizens not supposed to order them. Yes, we can talk about them but you can only deal with that aspect for so long before you feel the pull to start talking about where you get them and so on and that isn't kosher here or any other forum. I smoke CC's...plenty of them but I do not start threads or go into depth for the reason I talked about. It's too easy to get off the beaten path and I have slipped up in the past about them and exposing more information than I should have.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Cigary said:


> It's like talking about the "forbidden fruit" because of the dilemna of US citizens not supposed to order them. Yes, we can talk about them but you can only deal with that aspect for so long before you feel the pull to start talking about where you get them and so on and that isn't kosher here or any other forum. I smoke CC's...plenty of them but I do not start threads or go into depth for the reason I talked about. It's too easy to get off the beaten path and I have slipped up in the past about them and exposing more information than I should have.


There are forums that you can discuss anything you want including sources. You just have to look for them. And, please don't PM me asking me where.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Tarks said:


> There are forums that you can discuss anything you want including sources. You just have to look for them. And, please don't PM me asking me where.


No need bro ... We see you over there


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> No need bro ... We see you over there


:roll:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

TrippMc4 said:


> I think the reason I yearn for more information on CCs is that I usually have to buy a box if I'm making a purchase. Most any NC I can grab at my local B&M and try it out before making a big financial commitment. Unfortunately I do not have that luxury with CCs. I have to go on other's opinions if I have not tried them myself.
> 
> The two that come to mind are LGC and Vegas Robaina. Both of these I have not tried but have read a lot of about and am thinking about making a purchase. Luckily, I have not had a CC that I really didn't like, so, so far so good!
> 
> ...


You know, we could talk all day about LGC and VR. I love both. Or, if you prefer, you could just PM me your addy and there wouldn't be nearly the need to discuss these.

This forum is whatever we make it.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

bpegler said:


> You know, we could talk all day about LGC and VR. I love both. Or, if you prefer, you could just PM me your addy and there wouldn't be nearly the need to discuss these.
> 
> This forum is whatever we make it.


Nice gesture Bob.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

deleted mindin' my own bizness


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

DoctaJ said:


> As has been said already, some of us have a tougher time to get CC's :sing:


I concur with this statement. If I could find a place where I could buy just a few cigars and not have to pay $35 or $40 shipping, I would be in there like swimwear lol!! :fish:

The price can be compared to NC's if you buy boxes it seems to work out but generally I go the smaller 5'ver or sampler route. There are tons of CC's I want to try but will one day I hope.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

One reason why I haven't posted much in the Habanos section is because I have not ordered a box of Partagas Shorts....yet.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I dont post a lot in the Habanos section for one main reason. Everyone has thier own preferences in cigars and enjoy what they enjoy. Many times I see comments in this section by certain members that seem one sided or aloof. If I offer an opinion I do so in the best of my knowledge with only good intent. To debate an idea is a great thing but to assume that one is knowledgable to an extent that thier opinion is superior to everyone elses is arrogant. This is more prevalent here than in the NC threads. Just my honest opinion.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't post much here mainly because i'm not a big fan of CC's, most of them just don't fall into my preffered taste range i guess. But since you mentioned the Vegas Robaina, i must say that is the best CC i have ever smoked, so far.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I dont post a lot in the Habanos section for one main reason. Everyone has thier own preferences in cigars and enjoy what they enjoy. Many times I see comments in this section by certain members that seem one sided or aloof. If I offer an opinion I do so in the best of my knowledge with only good intent. To debate an idea is a great thing but to assume that one is knowledgable to an extent that thier opinion is superior to everyone elses is arrogant. This is more prevalent here than in the NC threads. Just my honest opinion.


I am sorry but your post is a prime example of arrogance. What you are saying is that you don't value everyone's opinion in the Habanos section? I doubt that, but that's how your post is coming across.

Of course everyone has their own preferences and opinions. This forum strives and relies on members opinions. How is that any different than the NC side of the board? And of course comments and opinions are one sided. Members don't speak on behalf of the entire Puff community. Members offer their opinions and experiences to the community. That's what it's all about. Just because you don't always agree with what is said doesn't mean you have to abandon the Habanos forum. If you do, then you are saying that you are right and you are better than everyone else. Isn't it?

If we are to grow the Habanos forum here on Puff then we need people like yourself to contribute. If we all felt the way you do then there would be no discussions.

In long and short, I value everyone's opinions here. I don't always agree with them but I value them. And I expect the same in return.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> If you want for cc content then go elsewhere. There are many other forums dedicated to cc discussion. To be honest, you're only going to learn so much here then it is in your best interest to move on...


Ok, point taken. I could have said it better I agree. I in no way assume I know crap & my opinions are just that, opinions.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Ok, point taken. I could have said it better I agree. I in no way assume I know crap & my opinions are just that, opinions.


Nope but you are arrogant, indeed. Why else would you quote that?


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

Hostility! Everyone's arrogant about something. Let's talk about cigars, and why we're not talking about them here.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

mhartnett said:


> Hostility! Everyone's arrogant about something. Let's talk about cigars, and why we're not talking about them here.


LMAO. Good on you Mike. :focus:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll take a stab at this. Regardless of where our interests lie in NC's or CC's everybody has a right to like what they like and not like what they don't like. People will always have opinions about everything but it's when they become arrogant about their choices like they know more than somebody else is when it smacks of complete ignorance and rude behavior. I have my favorite cigars and if somebody else doesn't like them it doesn't bother me until that person wishes to opine about my choices and tells me or infers in some way that I don't know shyte from shinola. That is when they have my undivided attention and will probably receive a hot PM missle. I don't get when people want to argue over cigars as to which brand is better or which cigar they smoke is better than somebody elses....somebody show me how that makes any sense? I have seen posts in a lot of threads where people tend to get off topic and then want to "show" the rest of us that they know more about cigars, tobacco, pipes, coffee, life or any other item they think they have special knowledge about. It's the BOTL that take the time to share their wisdom to others and give of themselves to enlighten others. Again, I don't understand the mentality when in a public venue you want to call somebody out for their "arrogance" when you probably didn't PM them and find out what their feelings were about instead of firing a "heater" right at their head. This is why people in forums get tired of them....because people want to make "their" thought or opinion the centerpiece. If anyone takes issue with this my PM door is always open to discuss as long as it's respectful. Disrespectful PM's never get answered. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

I haven't found anyone in the Habanos section particularly arrogant, but I have noticed that some seem to give opinions that are quite matter-of-fact. "This is a good cigar," or "I like this cigar." But why? For someone trying to soak up as much CC info as possible (i.e., me), it's a bit off-putting.

ETA: this is intended to relate to the topic more than the digression earlier. I find that the matter-of-fact opinions don't foster discussion, so threads tend to be less interesting and dry up quickly.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's some activity for you...

DC 03092880000035172345

Enjoy!


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, thanks! I love this place...


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

mhartnett said:


> Wow, thanks! I love this place...


OUCH! That was for Tripp the OP. Howewer, since I don't want to be a jerk, please PM me your addy and a wish or two.

I've only got about 1495 cigars left, so you better hurry...


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

bpegler said:


> OUCH! That was for Tripp the OP. Howewer, since I don't want to be a jerk, please PM me your addy and a wish or two.
> 
> I've only got about 1495 cigars left, so you better hurry...


Haha. Whoops. Don't worry about it. My bad.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

mhartnett said:


> Haha. Whoops. Don't worry about it. My bad.


You know, the offer still stands my friend. I think that sharing is the real purpose of this forum.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

bpegler said:


> You know, the offer still stands my friend. I think that sharing is the real purpose of this forum.


Very Nice Bob.

Only 1495 left, it sounds like your getting a little low! LOL


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

bpegler said:


> You know, the offer still stands my friend. I think that sharing is the real purpose of this forum.


I really appreciate it. I just don't want you to feel obligated because I was an idiot. :banghead:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Hey Mike, mosey along to the CC MAW/PIF Board. I'm passing my wish to you. Steve


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> Hey Mike, mosey along to the CC MAW/PIF Board. I'm passing my wish to you. Steve


Unbelievable. Where else are people so nice to you when you do something dumb?!?!?! Thanks, Steve.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Here's some activity for you...
> 
> DC 03092880000035172345
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks! Can't wait to try them out.

Only 1495 left? Sounds like it's time to place another order!!


----------

